# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  عفوآآ تمـ آلقآء القبض عليك انت وجوالكـ( صانع الخبز ..  "حيّاك :)

## عنيده

*صبآح / مسآء* 


*الاتصآلات والارقآم*



*عفوآآ تمـ آلقآء القبض عليكـ انت وجوآلكـ ...* 
*عذرآآ .. انت مطلـــوب لتحقيق ...*



*لديكـ .. مهله للأجابهـ يومآن فقط* 
*.. اي عضو يتآخر عليهـ دفع غرآآمهـ وهي :*
*( موضوع جديد في هالقسم/ ) لا هنتم* 




*نبدأ بتحقيق :*




1 - جوآلكـ ... ماذآ يعني لكـ ؟




*2 - كل شيء في حياتنا لهـ اسم / ماذآ ستسمي جوآلكـ ؟*




*3 - خط جوالكـ ينتمي لأي قبيله ( اقصد شركهـ اتصال ) ؟*




*4 - سهل / صعب .. عليكـ استبدال جوالكـ بغيرهـ ؟*




*5 - لنفرض ان جوآلكـ كآئن حي .. مآ هي آول كلمهـ ستقولهآ لهـ ؟*





*6 - انت كثير الاتصال ام كثير آرسآل الرسائل ؟*






*7 - آخر مكالمهـ ( صآدرهـ / مستلمهـ / لم يتم الرد عليهآ ) من اصحآبهآ ؟*




*8 - اكثر شيء بجوالكـ ( صور / بلوتوثآت / رسآئل / ارقآم ) ولمآذا ؟*




*9 - ثلاث اعضآء من المنتدى تتمنى وجود ارقآمهم في جوآلكـ / ماذا ستطلق عليهم لقب ؟*




*10 - تقدر تعيش بدون جوالكـ ..؟*



11/ في آي عمر صـآر لك جوال خـآص *..؟؟*





12/ هل تؤيد استخدام الجوال ممن هم آقل من 11 سنه *..؟؟*




13/ هل آنت من آنصـآر جوالات الكـآميرآ *..؟؟*




14/ اذا ذهبت لمكـآن ممنوع به جوالات الكاميرآ هل تغـآمر وتدخله آو تلتزم بالقوآنين*..؟؟*




15/ مااسم [ ابوك وامك ]في جوالك *..؟؟*




16/ هل آنت ممن يصرح بالاسمـآء المسجله عندك ولا القـآب* ..؟؟*




17/ اكتب الرسـآله رقم 5 من الوآرد " والرسـآله رقم 3 من المرسل *..؟؟*



18/ مااسم بلوتوثك *..؟؟*





19/ أصدقائك في النت هل تعطيهم رقمك بعد التعرف عليهم ولا بعد ماتعمل اختبـآرآت وتجـآرب*..؟؟*





منقول ..

----------


## عنيده

سيتم استدعاء العضو .. 

بعد اخذ رايكم .. 

يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

أولا ً عظم الله إجورنا و أجوركم بإستشهاد إمامنا زين العابدين (عليه السلام)


تسلمي خيوه على الطرح الجميل

قد يكون هناك تنشيط  للأعضاء من خلاله

تحياتي

----------


## روح الحزن

فكرة حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلوة حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيل

----------


## نبراس،،،

فكره حلوه لكن فضيييحه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق اختي عنيييده :)

----------


## ضياء أحمد

يسلمو على الطرح الجميل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

آجركم الله...



ماشاء الله الفكرة حلوة ...


اممم كنت اتمنى أنقله لقسم الجوال أنسب لمحتواه.....


بس مدام قسم الجوال مخصص للجوال الحسيني والمسجات فقط ..راح يبقى الموضوع هنا مع باقات شكري لجهدك 



يعطيك العافية غناتي عنيدة ع التقديم الحماسي...


ان شاء الله يكون في تفاعل من قبل الجميع.....


وأي مساعدة احنا في الخدمة .....


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عنيده

السلام عليكم .. 

جميل جدا تواجدكم الحلوو .. 

دموعه انا بعد كنت ناويه احط الموضوع في الجوال .. 

بس االمنتدى اللجوال الحسيني ...

فقلت انسب مكان العاام .. 

يعطيكم العافيه .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

السلااااااااام  .. 

او عضو  راح يشرفنا هو اخووي نبراس  .. 

سيتم الاستدعاء .. 

و نرجوا منه اختيار العضو الثاني .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

وعليكم السلام والرحمه والاكرااام 
قبل الاستدعااء عندي طلب اختي عنييده 
ويش رايش تاخريني واكون رقم 3 :)
واذا ما عجبش الطلب امري إلى الله 
ابنشر غسيلي لكم 
اشكرك كثيرا خييه وان شاؤ الله اكون من المتابعين 
في هذه الصفحه :)
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## عنيده

خلاص تم اخوي بتكون الثالث .. 

و سيتم استدعاء ملامح كيوت.. 

بالانتظار .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*يسلموووووا والله فكره حلوووه* 

*منها نغير جوووا في الموضوع* 

*ومنها نشوووف الفضايح هههههه << كان ودي ازيد الاسئله* 

*بس الي حطيتهم عنيده واجد* 

*ههههه* 

*يسلمووووا خيتووو وبالانتظار* 

*عساكم على القوة يارب* 

*كل الموده* 
*جاسم أحمد*

----------


## عنيده

يعطيك العافيه اخووي امير العاشقين .. 

و ان شاء الله تستمر و نغير جوء ع قولتك .. 

و استعد جايك الدور .. 

موفق ..

----------


## رنيم الحب

موضووع راااااائع .. وأسئلة خطيرة تثير الحمـــــاس 
وسنكون من المتابعين لكم .. 


موفقين لكل خير ..
 تحيااتي القلبية .. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*
*موضوع قميل قداً =p* 
*القميله عنيده ثآنكس يآقمر على الموضوع والإستدعآء ;)*
*وآلحين إن شآء الله آرد* 
*وسوري على التآخير*
*وآمير ودك في الفضآيح إن شآء الله قريب دورك* 
*ربي يعطيكم آلف عآفيه ..،*
*لآخلآ ولآعدم*
*تحيآتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *صبآح / مسآء* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *الاتصآلات والارقآم* 
> *يآمسآء // صبآح الورد القميل عليكم كلكم :p*  
> 
> *عفوآآ تمـ آلقآء القبض عليكـ انت وجوآلكـ ...* 
> ...



*مرآإحب ،*
*ثآنكس على الإستدعآء القميل إن شآء الله مآآطفتشو مني* 
*ولآ من كلآمي الوآجد // صآيره هدآره وآجد =p*
*ربي يعطيكم آلف عآفيه ،،*
*متآبعه وبقووه للموضوع =)*
*لآخلآ ولآعدم*
*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ....


مااشاء الله استضافة خفيفة دم مثل صاحبتها 


وبالعكس كيوت وين نطفش وانتي كلامك قميل مااشاء الله   :)




يعطيك العافية يارب وربي يخلي لك جوالك الغالي 



عنيدة حبابة نثار شكري لطرحكِ المليئ نشاط وحماس ......


موفقين لكل خير

دمتم بعين الاله...

----------


## عنيده

استدعاااء جدا حلوو .. 

خيتو بدون مجاملات تره الاجوبه وايد حلووه و خفيفه دم .. 

يعطيج العافيه .. 

و نتظر رجوعج لتختاري عضو الجاي .. 

موفقه ..

----------


## عنيده

في انتضارنا رجوع ملامح كيوت لتختار عضو الجاي .. 

اخترت عضو ه او نقول نائبه عامه .. 

حياج شذى الزهراء .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*ملااامح هههههه تمام والله هههههه*


*اي نشوووف فضايح << سمايل يبحلس بقوووا بعد*


*ههههههههههه اما اسم بلوثوتتك عجبني احلى واسمك ههههههه تمام* 

*وخاصه الموقف الي حصل عجبني يالقويه ههههههههههه* 

*يسلمووووا خيتووو ملامح* 



*يالله عنيده خلينا نشوووف الباقي*

*بالانتظار خيتووو* 

*يعطيك العافيه يارب*

----------


## همسة ألم

هههههههههههههه
يآآحبكم للفضآآيح << مسويه نفسها عآقله <<< تلقوها أو ماتسمح فرصه للفضايح 
رازه فيسها هههههههه


يسلمووووووووو عنيده 


موفقين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*
*ههههه تسلمو من ذوقكم والله ،،*
*دمعة //*
*تسلمي يآآحلى قميله آنتين من ذوقش والله =) ،،*
*عنيده //*
*يآعمري القميله آنتين ثآنكس والله ،،*
*من ذوقش هههه آجوبتي كآنت خبله بس مآعليه تحملو* 
*آمم إلآ آختآره إللي من البدآيه وهو يمبى يضحك على الفضآيح* 
*آمير طبعاً // آمير العآشقين* 
*خلنآ نشووووف فضآيحك مو بس تضحك* 
*آمير* 
*هههههههه تسلم والله من ذوقك* 
*هههههه على آسمي آول شي ثآنكس* 
*هههههههه وعلى الموقف آي مسويه روحي القويه تآلي كل الآ آيآي دخلو*
*زين بعدين آفتقدتني سموره ههههه وقعدت آيآهآ بس بعدين دخلت من بآب ثآني*
*يعني زين ههههه* 
*تسلمو كلكم من ذوقكم القميل* 
*ربي يعطيكم آلف عآفيه ،،*
*لآخلآ ولآعدم*
*ومتآبعه =)*
*تحيآتي*

----------


## عنيده

السلااام .. 

يعطكم ربي يالف عافيه  .. 

في انتظاار شذى الزهراء و امبر العاشقين .. 

اللون الاخضر بيشرفنا هالمره .. 

لا اطولون علينا  .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *صبآح / مسآء* 
> 
> 
> 
> *الاتصآلات والارقآم*
> 
> *صبااحكم ومسااءكم الورد وشذاه* 
> 
> 
> ...



*اهلا عنووده..*
*وعفوا ان شاء الله ماتأخرت ..*
*وجاوبتك ع كل شيء ..*
*ومشكوووره ع الاستدعااء ..*
*وربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه..*
*لاخلا من الجديد..*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*مرحبااااا* 

*اشووف ناديتووو اميروو سمعنا وطاعه* 

*حاظرين نجاوب اسئلتكم بكل رحابه صدر* 

*تفضلووا الاجوبه وانشالله تكفي وتوفي* 

*يلا نبدا* 

*نبدأ بتحقيق :*

*يلاا نبدا* 


*1 - جوآلكـ ... ماذآ يعني لكـ ؟*

*امممم جوالي الحين غالي عليي اولا هديه ثانياً مستحيل افرط فيه 
لو كان جوالي القديم عادي بقول ماله ذات اهميه* 

*يعني 
يعتبر الجهاز الغالي عليي بس الشريحه عادي وسيلة اتصال على قولتهم* 

*2 - كل شيء في حياتنا لهـ اسم / ماذآ ستسمي جوآلكـ ؟*
*تبي الصراحه هههه ما اسميه الا المرضعه* 

*3 - خط جوالكـ ينتمي لأي قبيله ( اقصد شركهـ اتصال ) ؟*

*الاتصالات* 

*4 - سهل / صعب .. عليكـ استبدال جوالكـ بغيرهـ ؟*

*لا مستحيل اغيره توه نيووو* 
*5 - لنفرض ان جوآلكـ كآئن حي .. مآ هي آول كلمهـ ستقولهآ لهـ ؟*
*بقوووله تراك اديتني من انام ترن وطول ما انا جالس ما ترن لذالك اعذبك واطفيك وانا نايم و ارتاح* 
*6 - انت كثير الاتصال ام كثير آرسآل الرسائل ؟*
*انا اممم اذا شخص ما ابي اتصل عليه وهو ما يسال ارسل له مسج* 
*احيانا تدق على الراس مسج* 
*واحيانا هدره 
7 - آخر مكالمهـ ( صآدرهـ / مستلمهـ / لم يتم الرد عليهآ ) من اصحآبهآ ؟*

*صآدره // بضعة الروح امي   ،،*

*مستلمه // ياحبيب الروح ابوي  //*

*لم يرد عليهآ // القلب المكسور اخوي* 

*8 - اكثر شيء بجوالكـ ( صور / بلوتوثآت / رسآئل / ارقآم ) ولمآذا ؟*

*اكثر شي نغمات الصراحه وصور اخوي الصغير النغمات لان اشغلهم مسارات كامله واخليه يلعي لين يسكت وانام* 
*9 - ثلاث اعضآء من المنتدى تتمنى وجود ارقآمهم في جوآلكـ / ماذا ستطلق عليهم لقب ؟*
*كل الي بالمنتدى حبايب والله* 
*10 - تقدر تعيش بدون جوالكـ ..؟*
*بصراحه عادي والله اقدر دانا اذا ازهقت فيه اطفيه ولا اشغله الا لين طابت النفس*
*11/ في آي عمر صـآر لك جوال خـآص ..؟؟*
*اذا ها بدا يصير 14 على الاقل يفهم شوي* 
*11 شوي بعده ما يستوعب حراام احس فضاوه والله*
*13/ هل آنت من آنصـآر جوالات الكـآميرآ ..؟؟*
*والله تكنولجي حلوو بس هالبشر كل بالريوس استخداماتهم* 

*14/ اذا ذهبت لمكـآن ممنوع به جوالات الكاميرآ هل تغـآمر وتدخله آو تلتزم بالقوآنين..؟؟*

*اكثر شي تكون حق البنات احنا عادي والله* 

*15/ مااسم [ ابوك وامك ]في جوالك ..؟؟*

*الوالده اسمها :- بضعة الروح -:* 

*الوالد اسمه " ياحبيب الروح "* 

*16/ هل آنت ممن يصرح بالاسمـآء المسجله عندك ولا القـآب ..؟؟*

*كل شخص يفرق والله* 


*17/ اكتب الرسـآله رقم 5 من الوآرد " والرسـآله رقم 3 من المرسل ..؟؟*

*عزيزي المتدرب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*الرجاء مراجعه الاداره الاقليمه لمصرف الراجحي بفرع الخبر* 
*لاستلام خطاب التطبيق* 
*شاكرين لكم حسن التعاون* 

*18/ مااسم بلوتوثك ..؟؟*

*امممم كان نوكيا اكس برس 5800 جيت ابرسل ما شفت الاسم اقول وش اسمي انا* 
*بعدين ذكرت ان يوم اخدته ما غيرته* 
*رحت حطيته نفس القديم 
" انا النظر فيك يكفيني "*
*احيانا احط 
1+1=3 كيفي* 

*19/ أصدقائك في النت هل تعطيهم رقمك بعد التعرف عليهم ولا بعد ماتعمل اختبـآرآت وتجـآرب..؟؟*
*عادي والله انا الي يبي رقمي ياخده بس ديني ودين احد يتصل ب**عد 12 من الليل* 


*يسلموووو والله على هاللقاء الحلو* 

*اتمنى عجبتكم اجاباتي وبصراحه جاوبت والله*


*الله يعطيكم الف مليون عافيه* 

*عساكم على القوة يارب* 

*كل الموده* 
*أمير العاشقين* 
*جاسم أحمد*

----------


## عنيده

يعطيكم ربي الف الف عافيه .. 

استمتعت و انا اقره الصراحه .. 

شي حلوو .. 

احسكم مدلعين جوالتكم خخخ .. 

يلا في انتظار اختياركم الى العضو الجاي .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

في انتظار اختيار  شذى الزهراء و امير العاشقين .. 

نختار نبراس .. 

حياك نبراس ويانا .. 

موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

اخي نبراس اعتذر بسبب انشغاله .. 

حياك اخووي في اي وقت فضاتك .. 

و اخترت ليلاس ..

حياج ليلاس .. 

في انتظار ليلاس حتى نستمتع بجوبتها المميزه  .. 

موفقه ..

----------


## سحابة نور

يسلمووووو على الفكرة الجمييلة ااوييي

لا عدمنا مواضيعك المميزة

تحياتي

----------


## قطعة سكر

السسلام
هههههه فضايح حلووة والموضووعع حلوو وصاحبته بعد
يسلمووو عنيدة ع الموضوع الحلوو
لاعدمناك يارب
بس حبيبتي ليلاس ماعندها جوال تقدروو تستعدو احد غيرها
يلا سي ياا..)

----------


## عنيده

هلا و الله .. 

ان شاء الله نختار العضو الجاي .. 

يعطيكم العافيه .. 

و اتمنى ان يرجع امير العاشقين و شذى الزهراء في اسرع وقت حتى يختاروا العضو اللي بعدهم .. 

و تم استدعاء مشرفتنا الغاليه دمعه ع السطور .. 

يا ليت تشرفنا و الله .. 

و بعدها تختار عضو .. 

موفقين لكل خير..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...









> *صبآح / مسآء* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *الاتصآلات والارقآم* 
> صباح الأنوار ياهلا والله.. 
> 
> 
> ...



 
حبيبتي عنيدة ..تسلمي ع الاستضافة الحلوة ..انبسطت معكم كثير.... 
هو صحيح فيه فضايح.....بس بالنهاية تغيير جو وحلووو :) 

شكري لحضرتكم ممدود.. 

استدعي بعدي رنيم الحب الغالية... 
جاري استدعاءها...محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد  

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا عنووده..*
*آختاار بعدي ابو احمد ..*
*الله يعطيكِ العااافيه غناتي..*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*مرحباااااااااااااااا*  
*وانا اختار بعدي شمعة تحترق*  
*ممنوع قبول الاعذر*

*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*

----------


## رنيم الحب

> صبآح / مسآء 
> 
> 
> 
> الاتصآلات والارقآم
> 
> صبـــــــاح معطر بأنوار الرحمة .. 
> 
> 
> ...





مــــــوضوع رائع .. وأسئلة خفيفة على القلب .. 

غــــــــاليتي المتميزة .. 
**دمعــــــــة** 
سررت كثيرآآ لأختيارك لي 
وأستمتعت بالاجابة على الأسئلة 
مع العلم أني لا أصرح بكل شي الا أنني كنت صريحة 
وطلعت الفضاايح .. كله لعيونـــــــك 

وأعطيك الخيار للعضو بعدي بالنيابة عني 
اذا ماعليك تعب .. !!

فكل الشكر لقلبك الرائع .. 
ودعواتي القلبية لك بالتوفيق  وقضاء الحوائج في هذا اليوم المبارك .. 
وأطيب التحــــــــايا وأرقها لأطيب القلووب .. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## عنيده

شذى الزهراء و امير العاشقين ..  
يعطكم ربي الف عافيه ..  
اختيار حلوو ..  
يا ريت يشرفونا و الله ..  

وما قصرت دمعه ع السطور استدعتهم ... 
موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

دمووعه و رنيم ..  
اجابات حلووه و الله دمعه قلبي اختيار موفق و الله ..  
رنيم نشكرج ع اجابات الصريحه يعطيج العافيه ..  
دموعه يلا اختااري ..  
موفقه ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 




> [/size]
> 
> مــــــوضوع رائع .. وأسئلة خفيفة على القلب ..  
> غــــــــاليتي المتميزة .. 
> **دمعــــــــة** 
> سررت كثيرآآ لأختيارك لي 
> وأستمتعت بالاجابة على الأسئلة 
> مع العلم أني لا أصرح بكل شي الا أنني كنت صريحة 
> وطلعت الفضاايح .. كله لعيونـــــــك  
> ...



 
أنا من نالها السرور....وتلبسها الفرح لتلبيتك دعوتي :) 
تسلم عيونك يالغالية ......انبسطت مع حضورك البهي واجاباتك الروعة كثير.... 

يعطيك العافية يارب..وربي يخلي لكم جوالاتكم ... 

أني اختار العضو ......!!! 
طيب اختار هموووس(همس الصمت الحبوبة ) 
وتم استدعائها بنجاح :) 

فلتقدم وليقدم الأخوة الكرام أبو أحمد وشمعة  
مُحاطين بعبير الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ... 


نحن بانتظاركم ... 



عنيدة حبابة تسلمي غناتي ..ولو حاضرين للطيبين ... 

موفقين جميعاً.. 

دمتم بعين الاله محصنين..

----------


## همس الصمت

*صبآح / مسآء*  



*الاتصآلات والارقآم* 
*صباح الفل والياسمين ...* 



*عفوآآ تمـ آلقآء القبض عليكـ انت وجوآلكـ ...* 
*عذرآآ .. انت مطلـــوب لتحقيق ...* 
*علي علي* 
*تحقيق مرة وحدة الله يعين*  



*لديكـ .. مهله للأجابهـ يومآن فقط* 
*.. اي عضو يتآخر عليهـ دفع غرآآمهـ وهي :*
*( موضوع جديد في هالقسم/ ) لا هنتم*  




لالا غرامة ولاهم يحزنون
خخخخ
خلاص لبينا الطلب وجينا
نخاف ندفع لكم الغرامة
خخخخخخ
*نبدأ بتحقيق :*
*يالله*
*بسم الله وعلى بركة الله ..* 




1 - جوآلكـ ... ماذآ يعني لكـ ؟ 
رفيقي في كل احوالي 




*2 - كل شيء في حياتنا لهـ اسم / ماذآ ستسمي جوآلكـ ؟* 
*همس الصمت ..* 




*3 - خط جوالكـ ينتمي لأي قبيله ( اقصد شركهـ اتصال ) ؟* 
*ينتمي لقبيلة موبايلي ..* 




*4 - سهل / صعب .. عليكـ استبدال جوالكـ بغيرهـ ؟* 
*صعب وصعب جداً*
*استبدله لان كل ذكرياتي فيه*
*ولو بستبدلة راح اكون محتفظة فيه*
*وارجع ليه في كل وقت ..* 




*5 - لنفرض ان جوآلكـ كآئن حي .. مآ هي آول كلمهـ ستقولهآ لهـ ؟* 
*شكراً لك عزيزي*
*فقد كنت مرافقاً لي في كل آحوالي*
*ولم تتركني ..* 





*6 - انت كثير الاتصال ام كثير آرسآل الرسائل ؟* 
*كثير ارسال الرسائل ..* 






*7 - آخر مكالمهـ ( صآدرهـ / مستلمهـ / لم يتم الرد عليهآ ) من اصحآبهآ ؟* 
*صادرة / زيزو < بنت اختي >* 
*مستلمة / شوق المحبة << من دقايق بس كانت خخخخ*
*لم يرد عليها / بنت اختي زيزو ..* 




*8 - اكثر شيء بجوالكـ ( صور / بلوتوثآت / رسآئل / ارقآم ) ولمآذا ؟* 
*رسائل ..*
*لاني احب الرسائل*
*واعبر عن كل مشاعري برسائل ..* 




*9 - ثلاث اعضآء من المنتدى تتمنى وجود ارقآمهم في جوآلكـ / ماذا ستطلق عليهم لقب ؟* 




*اتمنى الكل مو بس 3*
*وآكيد كل شخص راح اعطية لقب حسب مايناسبة ..*
*10 - تقدر تعيش بدون جوالكـ ..؟* 
*الصراحة لا*
*احس روحي ضايعة بدونة*
*على الرغم من اني قليلة الاتصال فيه*
*بس احب يكون قريب مني ..* 


11/ في آي عمر صـآر لك جوال خـآص *..؟؟* 
*من كم سنة بس وبسبب سالفة صارت لي*
*لاني وقبل كم سنة كنت مسافرة العمرة*
*وآنا في بيت الله رايحه اسوي عمرتي* 
*كان محسوبتكم تضيع عن آختها الي راحت معها الحرم*
*وعااد تدرون شخص توه مخلص عمرة* 
*وكان يوم جمعة والدنيا زحمة* 
*يعني ملايييييييييييين موجودين*
*وتهنا عن بعض وكل وحده تصيح من جهه* 
*تفكتر الثانية ضاعت وسوينا محاولاتنا* 
*وشفت لي شخص واتصلت على زوج اختي وجا لي*
*واختي رجعت السكن* 
*ولما لتقينا كملنا صياحنا*
*ومنها قلت كلا وحاشا ما اسافر بدون جوال* 
*<< عفر هدرت واجد*
*بس حبيت اغير لكم جو*
*خخخخخخخخخ* 





12/ هل تؤيد استخدام الجوال ممن هم آقل من 11 سنه *..؟؟* 



الصراحة لا ابد مآ آييد .. 
13/ هل آنت من آنصـآر جوالات الكـآميرآ *..؟؟* 
*طبعاً* 
*بس بشرط تستخدم في الطريق الصح ..* 



14/ اذا ذهبت لمكـآن ممنوع به جوالات الكاميرآ هل تغـآمر وتدخله آو تلتزم بالقوآنين*..؟؟* 
*الصراحة انا من النوع الي التزم*
*بس مرة غامرت وصادوني*
*ومارضيوا يدخلوني حرم الرسول الاكرم*
*صلوات الله عليه وعلى آل بيته الاكرمين ..* 



15/ مااسم [ ابوك وامك ]في جوالك *..؟؟* 
*الوالد متوفي الله يرحمة*
*والوالدة الله يطول بعمرها*
*ماعندها جوال ..* 



16/ هل آنت ممن يصرح بالاسمـآء المسجله عندك ولا القـآب* ..؟؟* 
*هيك وهيك*
*يعني عندي اسماء مصرحة*
*وعندي القاب ..* 



17/ اكتب الرسـآله رقم 5 من الوآرد " والرسـآله رقم 3 من المرسل *..؟؟* 
*الوارد /* 
*عندما اتذكر من تربطني بهم محبة تعاتبني نفسي*
*الا آوفيهم حقهم فآجيبها بإن القلب مآ زآال يحفظ*
*ودهم والروح والنفس مآ زآلت تعشق وتحن لهم ..* 
*الصادر / وهي من تآليفي *  
*قد نغيب والايام تلهينا بزحمتها*
*ولكن القلوب لاتنسى نبض احبتها*
*فتشتاق لآيام جمعتها بها*
*فتتمنى لو تعود يوما بها*
*فتعيش لحظة مما عاشت معها ..* 


18/ مااسم بلوتوثك *..؟؟* 
*همس الصمت ..* 




19/ أصدقائك في النت هل تعطيهم رقمك بعد التعرف عليهم ولا بعد ماتعمل اختبـآرآت وتجـآرب*..؟؟* 
*اكيد بعد التعارف بينا*
*وترابط العلاقة*
*راح نتبادل الارقام ..* 




منقول .. 
.
.
سعدت كثيراً بهذه الاستضافة
الف شكر لك دموع على الاستدعاء ..
والله يعطيك العاافية عنود
على الطرح الحلو ..
موفقة لكل خير .. 
وآختآر بعدي ..
عوامية صفوانية ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

حركاااات والله وطلعت الفضايح ههههه
حلو الطرح مميز ومسلي ,,
تسلمي عنووده على الموضوع
وعساااش على القوة ..
دمتِ بأمان الله وحفظه ..

----------


## ABU A7MED

> *صبآح / مسآء* 
> 
> 
> *الاتصآلات والارقآم*
> 
> صباح الوردات أختي 
>  
> 
> *عفوآآ تمـ آلقآء القبض عليكـ انت وجوآلكـ ...* 
> ...




شكر لك أختي عنيدة على المووضوع الحلو 

وشكرا لأختي شذى على الاستدعاء

يعطيكى ألف عافية يارب 

دمتي بكل خير وصحة وعافية 

سلامي

----------


## عنيده

يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه .. 

الله يخليكم و الله .. 

و اسعدتوني بتواجدكم الحلو و الخفيف .. 

و ان شاء الله نستدعي عواميه صفوانيه   .. 

و ابو احمد يا ليت تختار احد  ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

متابعه بصمت
والكل منور 
همس الصمت ،أبو أحمد 
الله يرحم أمواتكم والبقيه في حياتكم

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

وااااااااااااااااااااااو
الموضوع رهيب والله 
وكله فضايح  :bigsmile: 
يااااحبكم للفضايح  << أسم الله عليج أمنيات   :noworry: 
متابعه للموضوع الفله 
وأستمتعنا بقراءة الاستجوابات  :wink: 
ربي يعطيكِ العافيه أختي " عنيده 
على الطرح
لا عدمناا عطائك
موفقة بحق الال






أمنيــ مجروحه ــات

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صبآح / مسآء
صباح الفل عالكل ..

صباح التوريط والفضايح  :;^^: 

الاتصآلات والارقآم




عفوآآ تمـ آلقآء القبض عليكـ انت وجوآلكـ ...
اني وجوالي لازم .. مايصير اروح بدونه
عذرآآ .. انت مطلـــوب لتحقيق ...
هذي اكثر حاجه اهرب منها  :lll._.: واميروو يبشر بالخير 



لديكـ .. مهله للأجابهـ يومآن فقط
.. اي عضو يتآخر عليهـ دفع غرآآمهـ وهي :
( موضوع جديد في هالقسم/ ) لا هنتم
لا ما اتوقع تأخرت  مووو :hopemy: 


نبدأ بتحقيق :


بسم الله 


1 - جوآلكـ ... ماذآ يعني لكـ ؟

دفتري وكتابي وكاميرتي ومسجلتي وكمبيوتري وتلفوني.. امم شقول بعد  يعني مهم جداا بالنسبه لي



2 - كل شيء في حياتنا لهـ اسم / ماذآ ستسمي جوآلكـ ؟


مدونتي


3 - خط جوالكـ ينتمي لأي قبيله ( اقصد شركهـ اتصال ) ؟

حاليا ً الاتصالات



4 - سهل / صعب .. عليكـ استبدال جوالكـ بغيرهـ ؟

عادي اني احب اجدد خصوصا لما تطلع تقنيه جديده احب تكون عندي واجربها

مهووسه بهالشغلات .. بس في جوالات استبدلهم وانساهم بسرعه

وفي جوالات ابقى اتذكرهم واحس اني حبيتهم مووت .



5 - لنفرض ان جوآلكـ كآئن حي .. مآ هي آول كلمهـ ستقولهآ لهـ ؟

اقولك شي ولا تزعل 

ناويه اغيرك في اقرب فرصه  :sila: 




6 - انت كثير الاتصال ام كثير آرسآل الرسائل ؟



الاثنين تقريبا نسبتهم متساويه وسط يعني موكثير



7 - آخر مكالمهـ ( صآدرهـ / مستلمهـ / لم يتم الرد عليهآ ) من اصحآبهآ ؟

صادره /ملوكه 
مستلمه / الغلا << صديقتي
لم يرد عليها / الغلا كمانوو



8 - اكثر شيء بجوالكـ ( صور / بلوتوثآت / رسآئل / ارقآم ) ولمآذا ؟


اكثر شي ..كل شي منه كثير  ماعدا الصور اقل شوي


9 - ثلاث اعضآء من المنتدى تتمنى وجود ارقآمهم في جوآلكـ / ماذا ستطلق عليهم لقب ؟

 ام سؤال محرج :embarrest:  بس اني طبيعتي ما اتواصل عبر النت ولا انشىء صداقات 

في كثير بالمنتدى اغليهم واحس بإنجذاب نحوهم واشعر بشفافيتهم وطيبهم بس احس صعب اتواصل   :unsure: 



10 - تقدر تعيش بدون جوالكـ ..؟

في الظروف العاديه لا 
بس لوحصل ظرف يحتم انو مايكون عندي مش مشكله اتكيف مع الاوضاع
ونعيش بدون جوال عادي

11/ في آي عمر صـآر لك جوال خـآص ..؟؟


 يعني شي كم سنه هيك   :grin: هههه تذكرت شي كنا اني وصديقتي نمر فـ/ مشوارنا اليومي عند محل العاب

ولأننا كنا لساتنا ما حصلنا على جوالات فكنا نمزح ونقول لبعض :

 خل ندخل المحل ونشتري لنا جوالين لعبه ..  :want: نحلم 


12/ هل تؤيد استخدام الجوال ممن هم آقل من 11 سنه ..؟؟

اي .. احيانا يكون ضروري مو للكل لا 

مثلا للطفل اللي والدينه الاثنين موظفين يعني في حال عدم تواجد الابوين في البيت

والاعتماد على سائق في توصيل الابن أو البنت احسه ضرور في هالحاله ماحد يدري اشممكن يصير .


13/ هل آنت من آنصـآر جوالات الكـآميرآ ..؟؟


اي للكبار بس  . . الصغار لاااا

14/ اذا ذهبت لمكـآن ممنوع به جوالات الكاميرآ هل تغـآمر وتدخله آو تلتزم بالقوآنين..؟؟


اني عادتا من الاشخاص اللي طبيعته يلتزم ويطبق القانون اذا كان صح

اذا لا وموعاجبني  اخترقه وبثقه وقدام العالم كله بعد ..

ومنع الجوال في اماكن معينه لصالح الجميع  :bigsmile: مره بس خالفته وكنت عند الامام الرضا عليه السلام

مسكينه اللي تفتش اظنها ماعرفت للجوال ولا شافت الكام وضلت تقلب فيه ورجعته ليي .

15/ مااسم [ ابوك وامك ]في جوالك ..؟؟

الاسماء العاديه

16/ هل آنت ممن يصرح بالاسمـآء المسجله عندك ولا القـآب ..؟؟


بعضهم اسماء وبعضهم ألقاب في اشخاص هم يفضلو لقب معين فأسجلهم فيه

والبعض يكون في شي ذكرى لكلمه فأسجلهم فيها 

17/ اكتب الرسـآله رقم 5 من الوآرد " والرسـآله رقم 3 من المرسل ..؟؟

الرساله الـ/5 من الوارد :
ارسل هذا القلب ..>> ♥ <<.. لكل شخص

لاتريد أن تخسره في عام 2010

فإذا حصلت على 12 قلب فأنت

إنسان محبوب جدا

لاتتردد بنشر المحبه

أنا أعطيتك إياه ♥ وانت لمن تعطيه ؟

المرسله : اختي

الرساله الـ/ 3 من المرسل :

هلابك ..

والصباح اللي أخذ من طلتك نوره
هلابه ..
من بداية مطلعه لآخر تفاصيله
مادام إن همسك أنفاسه
وصوتك ضحكة زهوره
أكيد أعذب صباح يكون
يضل مشرق الى ليله .

صباح معطر بأنفاسك الملائكيه
صباح يبدأ بالتسبيح وينتهي
بالصلوات المحمديه


صباحي بكـ مشرق


ارسلتها لبنت اختي تصير اخت دمووعه  :hopemy: 

18/ مااسم بلوتوثك ..؟؟

سابقا مووت الأماني .. حاليا ً 

أسيرة ألطاف الله



19/ أصدقائك في النت هل تعطيهم رقمك بعد التعرف عليهم ولا بعد ماتعمل اختبـآرآت وتجـآرب..؟؟


والله أسئله محرجه :kidding:    .. ذكرت في الاعلى اني ما انشىء صداقات انترنتيه 

يمكن أحاول أبقي على الصوره اللي رسمتها لهالشخصيه .. اني من النوع اللي ممكن 

من موقف تعلق اشياء بذهني وتبقى سنين تتعبني ولكن بصمت .. يعني اخااف تنكسر الصوره .
_____________


كنت اجي عالموضوع واقرأ ردودكم واستانس اجي ودي أرد وأعلق بس اقول خلك بعيد .. بعيييد 

لاحد يشوف ردك وتجي في باله ويختارك .. بس اميرووو ماقصر  :weird: 

مشكورين عالاستضافه .. رح ابقى متابعه للصفحه بشغف

ويعطيكم العافيه جميع .. يعطيك العافيه عنوود عالموضوع

دمووعه حبيبتي شكرا للتنبيه.. مووفقين

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


صباحكم قلادة من أمل .....



هموس حبوبتي....رووعة اجاباتك مرة انبسطت وأنا اقراك حبيبتي..... 

أما على لما ضعتي بالزيارة ...هنا فعلاً نكتشف إن الجوال ضروري....


يعطيك العافية غناتيي



أبو أحمد.....الجوال المبهدل ....اتوقع معظم الرجال تلتصق بجوالاتهم هالصفة ..مو المعنى إنهم غير مُرتبين ..


بس يمكن ينحط مع المفاتيح وهالأمور (فيتكركب تكركب)=يتبهدل ......> :weird: 

يعطيك العافية أخوي ع الحضور المميز..




شموووع :nuts: 

اعرفك دايماً تتهربي من مثل هالمواقف...ماتحبي التحقيق....... :bigsmile: 


يماشاء الله عليك....وين ماتواجدتي مميزة ومبدعة .....


انتقاءك للألفاظ ....واجاباتك تدل على إن نظرتك بعيدة للأمور......يعني تنظري للمستقبل ..

وتنظري للقضية من جميع النواحي..>سوتها قضية  :huh: 



عجبتني مُسمياتك بقووة ربي يسلم فكرك ..ويسلم قلبك من كل شر ياارب..



وأكثر شي ضحكني اجابتك على وشو بتقولي لجوالك....بتغيريه في أقرب فرصة :toung: 


عاد خالتي والتكنولوجيا ....


يعطيك العافية حبيبتي ع الحضور الألق...






دعواي تمتد لطهر قلوبكم


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عنيده

شمووعه .. 

شكلج كلش مو مدلعه الجواال .. 

بيرفع عليج قضيه صدقيني .. 

خخخخ .. 

يعطيج العافيه .. 

و اتمنى ترجعين تختارين عضو  من جديد .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ..  
بما ان احنا قاعدين نتظر شمعه تختارو عواميه تشرف ..  
خاطري اختار عضو ..  :inlove:  
ما يحب الاستضافات و لا انه يطلع من قسمها .. :hopemy:   
ناويه اوهقها ..  :grin:  :grin:  
و هي انين ..  :niceday:  
لو سمحتو لو احد يعطف علي و يطرش لها رساله .. 
لانه ما يصير في ملفها .. 
و يعطيكم العافيه ..  
يلا انين تعالي ..  :hopemy:  :grin:  
موفقه ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

موضوع حلو كثير

استمتعت كثير معاكم

موفقين جميعـــا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم عليي وعلى عمرري بسم الله اختلعت من الاستدعاء ههههه
اول مره اشوف الموضوع 

[/COLOR]






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عنيده
					

صبآح / مسآء 
يا هلا وغلا فيييكم جمييع وفييك غلاتوو عنيده حبوبه 
 
الاتصآلات والارقآم



عفوآآ تمـ آلقآء القبض عليكـ انت وجوآلكـ ... 
عذرآآ .. انت مطلـــوب لتحقيق ...



لديكـ .. مهله للأجابهـ يومآن فقط 
.. اي عضو يتآخر عليهـ دفع غرآآمهـ وهي :
( موضوع جديد في هالقسم/ ) لا هنتم 
اشوووى الحمد لله ما اتأخرت ههههه 



نبدأ بتحقيق :




1 - جوآلكـ ... ماذآ يعني لكـ ؟
جوالي يعني الكثيرر يعني هو وسيلة تواصل بين احبابي وبين اللي ليهم علاقه معهم في الدوااامييين  



2 - كل شيء في حياتنا لهـ اسم / ماذآ ستسمي جوآلكـ ؟
اممم مدرري ما عندي له مسمى خخخ >> خووش توريطه ههههه



3 - خط جوالكـ ينتمي لأي قبيله ( اقصد شركهـ اتصال ) ؟
ينتمى لشركه الاتصالات 



4 - سهل / صعب .. عليكـ استبدال جوالكـ بغيرهـ ؟
هووو صعب بس غيرته هههه لان الاولي بطاريته عطتكم عمرها هع 



5 - لنفرض ان جوآلكـ كآئن حي .. مآ هي آول كلمهـ ستقولهآ لهـ ؟

هههه بقول له { على قلبي جوالي ما اقدر استغني عنك هههههههه } 



6 - انت كثير الاتصال ام كثير آرسآل الرسائل ؟

امممم اتوقع بين وبين ،، يعني اللي يراسلني ارسل له وعلى حسب بعد هههه
واللي يرن لي رنه اتصل له 
يعني اكثرر شي استخداماً الاتصال :)


7 - آخر مكالمهـ ( صآدرهـ / مستلمهـ / لم يتم الرد عليهآ ) من اصحآبهآ ؟
ههههه آخر مكالمه صادره ومستلمه ولم يرد عليها لنفس الشخص هههه 
من عند صاحبتي ومن اشووي بس هههههه



8 - اكثر شيء بجوالكـ ( صور / بلوتوثآت / رسآئل / ارقآم ) ولمآذا ؟
امممم يمكن ارقام وصوتيات 
لاني ما احتفظ بالبلوتثات اللي بالرسائل 
واما الصور لحد الحييين موو واايد لانه جوالي بعده جديد هههه
ونفس الشي الرسائل لحد الحين مو وايد بعد هههه



9 - ثلاث اعضآء من المنتدى تتمنى وجود ارقآمهم في جوآلكـ / ماذا ستطلق عليهم لقب ؟
سؤال محررج 
بس اللي عندي ارقامهم من اعضاء المنتدى مسميتنهم كل وحده لقبها اللي بالمنتدى 



10 - تقدر تعيش بدون جوالكـ ..؟

هههه لا ما اقدر اتعودت علييه هع  

11/ في آي عمر صـآر لك جوال خـآص ..؟؟


مدررري بس من كم سنه تقريباً 5 او 6 سنوات >> قليل موو خخخ


12/ هل تؤيد استخدام الجوال ممن هم آقل من 11 سنه ..؟؟

هو على حسب الشخص اللي بيستخدمه هل هوو فعلا محتاجه !! 
يعني اشووف ناس بجد بهالعمر لهم اهميه لأستخدامه وفيه ناس بس كداا للفشخره 


13/ هل آنت من آنصـآر جوالات الكـآميرآ ..؟؟

ههههه اكيييد >> كيف انصير صحفيين بالجوال وبالكاميرا هع 


14/ اذا ذهبت لمكـآن ممنوع به جوالات الكاميرآ هل تغـآمر وتدخله آو تلتزم بالقوآنين..؟؟

هوو بصراحه على حسب المكان .. ~يعني اذا صالة اعراس اكييد بألتزم بالقوانين وما برووح بجوالي 
بس فييه مكان اني دخلت بجوالي الكاميرا وهم ابد ما اكتشفوني يعني سوويت مغامره ههه 
{ في حرم النبي اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد } 



15/ مااسم [ ابوك وامك ]في جوالك ..؟؟

الوالد الله يرحمه 
والوالده الله يحفظها ما عندها جوال 


16/ هل آنت ممن يصرح بالاسمـآء المسجله عندك ولا القـآب ..؟؟

يعني مخلوط ..~  فيه مصرح بها وفيه ألقاب 


17/ اكتب الرسـآله رقم 5 من الوآرد " والرسـآله رقم 3 من المرسل ..؟؟

[U]الرساله 5 من الوارد[/U]
ههههه استحي هع
هلا غناتي ما فيني شي اطمني قلبو 
فيج الخير .. جمعة مباركه @ ^ @ 
موفقه >> اسمي بالدلع هع  
من عند غلاتوو ..

*** 

والرساله 3 من المرسل
ادري قليل الوصل مني خطيه 
لكن زماني مجبور اني اراضيه 
انا اشهد صورتك بالقلب حيه
وانا رفيقك اللي ما تغيرت مباديه 


18/ مااسم بلوتوثك ..؟؟

بلتوثي من زمان ما غيرته حتى بعد ما غيرت جوالي 
وهو { كل هم وغم سينجلي }  



19/ أصدقائك في النت هل تعطيهم رقمك بعد التعرف عليهم ولا بعد ماتعمل اختبـآرآت وتجـآرب..؟؟

اكييد ما اتعرف عليهم بعطيهم رقمي 



منقول .. 





يا هلا وغلا حبيبتي عنيده 
والله سعدت واني اجاوب ع الاسئله كثيرر  *_^ وناسه ههههه
وسعدت بالاستدعاء 
والحمد لله بعد ما تم القبض عليي وعلى جوالي >> اسم الله علينا  
سيتم العفوو عني ببراءة موو هههه صدقت هع 

واشكركم جميعاً ولكل اللي بيشووف الفضايح هههه
موفقين جميعاً لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الاماني
*

----------


## عنيده

> موضوع حلو كثير
> 
> استمتعت كثير معاكم
> 
> موفقين جميعـــا



يعطيج ربي الف عافيه  .. 

تابعي ويانه خيتوو .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

عواميه صفوانيه ..

خيتوو  استمتعت و انا اشوف اجاباتج الحلووه .. 

و الله و طلعتي مو هينه .. 

يعطيج العافيه .. 

و  اتمنى ترجعين تختارين عضو الجااي .. 

و  تابعي ويانا .. 

موفقه ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دموووعه ياقلبي تسلمي لي

عواميه شكلك اختلعتي زيي  :wavetowel2: 

هلا عنوود  ..




> شمووعه .. 
> 
> شكلج كلش مو مدلعه الجواال ..



بالعكس والله مهتمه فيه مااااااااااره  :hopemy: 

 غناتي اني محتاااره من اختار وااجد اللي اتمنى نلقي القبض عليهم :lol: 

اشرايك اسند المهمه لك في الاختيار  :toung: 

يالله عفيه  :embarrest:  يوفقك ربي

----------


## عنيده

شمووعه خلاص وقع الاختيار ع .. 

عفاف الهدى .. 

اتمنى تشرفنا في اسرع و قت .. 

و استمروا معانا  .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

السلاام .. 

لو سمحتوا اللي يقدر يطرش رساله الى  انين .. 

و يخبرني ع الخاص انه طرش .. 

اكون شاكره ليه .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 


عوامية حبوبة ... 

اجاباتك خفيفة دم بقووة زيك غناتي... 
مرة انبسطت واني اقرأ حضورك.... 

عجبني اسم بلوتوثك... 
بعيد عنك كل هم وربي يجلي عنك الغم  

بحق كاشف الشدات علي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه... 


عنيدة حبابة ... 
يعطيك العافية خيتي....لكِ كل ودي .... 




بانتظار (أنين ، عفاف الهدى ) 
مُحاطين بأنوار الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد.. 


موفقين  
دمتم بعين الاله..

----------


## 7mammah

*بـِـسـْـم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللَّهُــــــــمّے صَــــــلٌے  و سَلّـــــمّے علَےَ مُحمَّــــــــدْ وَ آلِےَ مُحمَّـــــــــدْ و عجِّـــــــلْ فرَجَهُــــــمّے يَا كَريـــــــــــــــــــــمٍےَ وَإِلْعَنْ أَعـــــــدَاءهِمٍےَ إَلےَ يَــــــومٍےَ الّــدِينْ


 السَّلامُـے  عَلَيْكُمُـے وَرَحْمَةُ اللهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُـے





ماشاء الله موضوع  طعم وجميل 

الصراحه سرقني الوقت وأنا بقرأ


يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بـِـسـْـم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللَّهُــــــــمّے صَــــــلٌے و سَلّـــــمّے علَےَ مُحمَّــــــــدْ وَ آلِےَ مُحمَّـــــــــدْ و عجِّـــــــلْ فرَجَهُــــــمّے يَا كَريـــــــــــــــــــــمٍےَ وَإِلْعَنْ أَعـــــــدَاءهِمٍےَ إَلےَ يَــــــومٍےَ الّــدِينْ


 السَّلامُـے  عَلَيْكُمُـے وَرَحْمَةُ اللهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُـے








لاااااااااااااااااااااااا

عنجد خووووش توهيقاااااااا عنووووود


وما لقيتيني إلا أني  

تعرفي

في كارتون جميل انعرض من فترة على سبيستون اسمو " مغامرات "

بمتابعته حسيت انو أجمل كثير كثير من الكراتين اللي اتعودنا نشاهدها

طيب وايش دخل سندباد دلحين في الهرجه ؟ ؟ 

اللي دخلو انو بصرخ فيكي زي ما الوحوش اللي في هادا الكرتون قبل ماتموت يقول الوحش : سأنتقم منكم يوما ً ما   اهاهاهههاهاه

أكيييييييد كنت ابرفض الدعوة 

لكن عرفتي تصطاديني هالمره

عشان جاتني رسالة من شمعة لاتحترق

بحبها مره شمعه ، بحبها بلا معرفة شيء عنها

وبعتبر عصيان اوامرها جريمة لا ُتغتفر بالمنتدى

والصراحه يعني بتعصب لها كثير وبس

وكمانه أختي العزيزة دمعه على السطور أرسلتللي على رسايل الزوار

الله دمعه !! زمان عنها وعن لغتها الحلووووه

أحس بدفء الإيمان إذا قرأت لها كلمات

وتعجبني كلماتها وأحسني جاهلة بلغتي كل ما قرأت لها

ويعني من خلف الكواليس بقرأ لدمعة مره كل شهرين

شوفي الله يعينكم عليا

أخترتوني وتراااء طبعي الكتابة الملخبطه الزايده الكتيره

مدري مين يعين الله على مين

يعيني عليكم أو يعينكم عليا اهاهاهههاه

المهم هادي كانت مددددخل فقط للمقدمة

والمقدمة 





حياكم الله   وصبحكم الله بالخير


ممم بتذكر من قبل انو شاركت في مموضوع بيخص الجوالات

هنا في المنتدى

مني فاكره كويس بس بقسم تاني الظاهر

ايوه صار جوالي بمره تحت المجهر




وكانت أسوأ إستضافة

لأنو طبعي الحقيقي حب الخصوصية

بس كمان فيني خجل قوي من قولة لا أو آسفة مقدر .. معرف اقولها

والمهم تراني مابديت

الاسئلة بقدر أجاوبها في دقايق

لكن لي أسلوبي اللي مابعرف أكتب في غيره

ولي عودة بس بعد ما اخلص الرد على بعض المواضيع بقسمي

الله يعينكم
*

----------


## عنيده

يلا بالانتظار خيتو انين .. 

عاد انا اموت ع كلامج الملخبط خخخ .. 

يعطيج العافيه  .. 

موفقه ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بـِـسـْـم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللَّهُــــــــمّے صَــــــلٌے و سَلّـــــمّے علَےَ مُحمَّــــــــدْ وَ آلِےَ مُحمَّـــــــــدْ و عجِّـــــــلْ فرَجَهُــــــمّے يَا كَريـــــــــــــــــــــمٍےَ وَإِلْعَنْ أَعـــــــدَاءهِمٍےَ إَلےَ يَــــــومٍےَ الّــدِينْ


 السَّلامُـے  عَلَيْكُمُـے وَرَحْمَةُ اللهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُـے



**مراحب تاني عنوود

وكمان مرحبا لكلكم

عنود رجعت بعد الفراغ من الرد على بعض مواضيع قسمي

والصراحه حرمتيني من النشاط بالجديد في قسمي :.^_^:.




**
*



> *صبآح / مسآء* 
> 
> 
> *الاتصآلات والارقآم*
> 
> 
> 
> *عفوآآ تمـ آلقآء القبض عليكـ انت وجوآلكـ ...* 
> *عذرآآ .. انت مطلـــوب لتحقيق ...*
> ...



* 







إتذكري يعنوووود

" سأنتقم . .  يوما ً ما "  اهههاههههاه

بس بجد خطرت لي فكرة دلحين

أسويللي موضوع بقسمي

وبكل مره أدعو واحد منكم وأوهقكم


أنتو صحيح ليش عايشين مع الثقافة في عداء ؟؟؟

مابشوفكم ابد في القسم الثقافي

إن شاء الله قريب أسوي مسابقه أحط جايزتها كل نقاط تقييمي

ولازم تفكروا بأهمية نقاط التقييم

محد ينتبه لأهميتها للأسف

لما تزيدوا نقاط تقييمكم 

فهذا معناه أنكم تزيدوا كذلك في قوة تقييمكم لما انتوا تقيموا احد

وأهمية هذا الشيء تكمن في انو لو عملتوا انتوا مسابقات بأقسامكم

راح يكون تقييمكم قوي إذا حطيتوا لمسابقاتكم تقييم

فليش ماتفكروا كدا ؟

ونقطة عبوركم لتقييم أقوى  . . . هو قسم المسابقات 

فليش تاركينه ؟

وي وي  طلعت عن الموضوع 

هادي طبيعتي المستديمه

يلا  . .

ربي يعطيكم جميع ألف عافيه

وتم تقييمك ِ عنوده

و . . .

دمتم سالمين





 

*

----------


## 7mammah

*بـِـسـْـم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللَّهُــــــــمّے صَــــــلٌے و سَلّـــــمّے علَےَ مُحمَّــــــــدْ وَ آلِےَ مُحمَّـــــــــدْ و عجِّـــــــلْ فرَجَهُــــــمّے يَا كَريـــــــــــــــــــــمٍےَ وَإِلْعَنْ أَعـــــــدَاءهِمٍےَ إَلےَ يَــــــومٍےَ الّــدِينْ


 السَّلامُـے  عَلَيْكُمُـے وَرَحْمَةُ اللهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُـے



**


**







**مراحب كمان وكمان عنوود*
* 

أنا شكلي نسيت اختار حد بعدي وي !

مدري أصلا ً هو أنا اللي أختار أو أنتوا 


وعجبتني فكرة الغرامة المخيفة

تعرفي بخاف من القسم العام مره

طيب خلاص انا مدري مين اللي بيختار دلحين

دمتم بخير

*

----------


## عنيده

السلاااااااااااام ..  
اجابات حلوووه انين ..  
و صريحه ..  
انين انا كل مدرعمه في قسمج ..  
حتى ساعات احس بتطردوني ههههااي ..  
لكن ارد ارجع شسوي بعد ..  
حتى قلت لي بتحطين قفل عليه اهون عليج عااد ..  
تابعي ويانا خيتوو ..  
و ارجعي اختاري العضو اللي بعدج ..  
موفقه ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا دوري 
قبل لا اخذ الغرامه بس اشوي واجي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

1 - جوآلكـ ... ماذآ يعني لكـ ؟

جوالي صديق ي الذي لن يفضحني مهما كان
سيحتفظ باسراري





2 - كل شيء في حياتنا لهـ اسم / ماذآ ستسمي جوآلكـ ؟



امممممم ما فكرت

3 - خط جوالكـ ينتمي لأي قبيله ( اقصد شركهـ اتصال ) ؟

[SIZE="5"]اتصالات 
[/SIZE]


4 - سهل / صعب .. عليكـ استبدال جوالكـ بغيرهـ ؟


كان صعب لما غيرت جوالي 
صار لي فترة احمله بدون شريحه بس عطوه سواقنا ..اهئ اهئ هذا قدره


5 - لنفرض ان جوآلكـ كآئن حي .. مآ هي آول كلمهـ ستقولهآ لهـ ؟

شكرا فأنت مركز اسراري




6 - انت كثير الاتصال ام كثير آرسآل الرسائل ؟

والا واحد بس الخطوبة كثرة رسائل





7 - آخر مكالمهـ ( صآدرهـ / مستلمهـ / لم يتم الرد عليهآ ) من اصحآبهآ ؟

صادرة ....خطيبي
مستلمه....زوجي
لم يرد عليها...سواقنا


8 - اكثر شيء بجوالكـ ( صور / بلوتوثآت / رسآئل / ارقآم ) ولمآذا ؟

ارقام الدنيا



9 - ثلاث اعضآء من المنتدى تتمنى وجود ارقآمهم في جوآلكـ / ماذا ستطلق عليهم لقب ؟


كل الأعضاء احبهم واتمنا القاهم مو بس احظى بارقامهم


10 - تقدر تعيش بدون جوالكـ ..؟


ما اظن ابد اصير ضايعه بدونه
11/ في آي عمر صـآر لك جوال خـآص ..؟؟


اممم مو من زمان واجد
اممممميوم دخلت الحوزة 
يمكن 20 يعني واجد
لا لا ما ادري بالضبط 



12/ هل تؤيد استخدام الجوال ممن هم آقل من 11 سنه ..؟؟


ابدا.....الا لضرورة قوية جدا

13/ هل آنت من آنصـآر جوالات الكـآميرآ ..؟؟


نعم ..جوالي الجديد بكاميرا 
والي بيستخدمه صح هو الصح

14/ اذا ذهبت لمكـآن ممنوع به جوالات الكاميرآ هل تغـآمر وتدخله آو تلتزم بالقوآنين..؟؟
التزم بالقوانين بس مره رحنا معاريس وجوالي بشنطتي واختي ما حملت شنطة وعطتني جوالها في التفتيش جوالها من فوق اخذوا وعطوني الشنطة وجوالي فيها ...هاهاها
بغيت ارجع اليها بس تالي قلت هي رجعته خلاص



15/ مااسم [ ابوك وامك ]في جوالك ..؟؟

الوالد الله يرحمه  مالحق على هالسوالف
الماما الله يخليها ما عندها جوال 


16/ هل آنت ممن يصرح بالاسمـآء المسجله عندك ولا القـآب ..؟؟

ايوه عادي 
بس الفتايا مثلا اكتب اسمها واسم زوجها 


17/ اكتب الرسـآله رقم 5 من الوآرد " والرسـآله رقم 3 من المرسل ..؟؟

فضحتونا عاد 
5 (بت عمي سوي لي كاس شاي )
3(خاصة شوي)

18/ مااسم بلوتوثك ..؟؟


اممممم 
اخر العنقوووووود


19/ أصدقائك في النت هل تعطيهم رقمك بعد التعرف عليهم ولا بعد ماتعمل اختبـآرآت وتجـآرب..؟؟
ما اايد هالصداقات اصلا 

خوش توهيقه يالعنود
توريطه قوية بس صرنا صريحين معاش
واني اختارش

----------


## عنيده

_عفاف الهدى اشكرج ع تلبيه الدعوه .._ 

_يعطيج العافيه .._ 

_و اجابات حلووه .._ 

_عفاف قلبي .._

_حاضرين نجاوب ع الاسئله بس اول تسون لي استدعاء خخخخ .._ 

_يعطيكم العافيه .._ 

_انتظر الاستدعاء .._ 

_وانا ما ادري عن هذا الموضوع تره .._ 

_موفقين .._

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 

>>كل يوم جاية......................!!  
بصراحة الموضوع يحتاج نشاط من كل الأعضاء...... 

وبرايي شي جميل نرد ونشكر الأعضاء اللي تم استضافتهم متى ماقدرنا........ 

عشان يستمر نشاط الموضوع ويزيد أكثر إن شاء الله... 

>>تبرر دخلاتها.... 



أنين حبوبة :) حبتك الزهرا أم الحسن ...لك حق تحبين شمعة ...صفاء روحها يجذب لها الكل ماشاء الله عليها.. 

أما أنا فلُغتي للحين أعالج فيها ...وللحين أطورها..يمكن هذا طموح عندي واريد اوصل له......والحمد لله رب العالمين 

خجلتيني غناتي ربي يرفع شانك يااارب...لي كل الشرف بما احطتيني به... 


>>بعيداً عن الكلام الزايد يادمعة ...... 


أنين اجاباتك مرررة حلوة ..وتعكس روحك البيضاء.... 


عفاف الهدى يعطيك العافية غناتي ع الحضور الجميل..استمتعت وأنا اقراك :) 



عنيدة هههه ياغناتي.....ولايهمك....جاري الاستدعاء ان شاء الله ....... 

محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 

موفقين جميعاً...... 

دمتم بحرز الاله...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار الغلى العنود

----------


## عنيده

سلاااااااااااام .. 

استدعااااء مره وحده ومن دمعه قلبي الله يخليها  .. 

و من ملااامح الحلووووه  .. 

لا لا ما اقدر استدعاء .. 

خفت انااا بس طلع الموضوع حلوو .. 

عشان خاطركم و الله .. 

و الله انا بزي خخخخ ..  

شويه و انزل الاجابات .. 

لا تروحون انتظروني .. 

سي يوو .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

*صبآح / مسآء* 




*الاتصآلات والارقآم*




*عفوآآ تمـ آلقآء القبض عليكـ انت وجوآلكـ ...* 
*عذرآآ .. انت مطلـــوب لتحقيق ...*

 تحقيق مره وحدهــ .. 

يلااا 


*لديكـ .. مهله للأجابهـ يومآن فقط* 
*.. اي عضو يتآخر عليهـ دفع غرآآمهـ وهي :*
*( موضوع جديد في هالقسم/ ) لا هنتم* 


لاااا ما تاخرت صح :hopemy:  


*نبدأ بتحقيق :*





1 - جوآلكـ ... ماذآ يعني لكـ ؟

الكثيــــر .. 



*2 - كل شيء في حياتنا لهـ اسم / ماذآ ستسمي جوآلكـ ؟*

راح اسميه 

همممم .. 

يا المدلع ..  :inlove: 



*3 - خط جوالكـ ينتمي لأي قبيله ( اقصد شركهـ اتصال ) ؟*

عندي رقمين .. 

و احد زين و الشبكه زفت .. 

و الثاني بتلكو .. 





*4 - سهل / صعب .. عليكـ استبدال جوالكـ بغيرهـ ؟*

انا توني من شهر تقريبا مغيره تلفوني .. 

سهل اغيره بس لازم يبقى معاي .. 

هذا صديقي وما ابي اخسرهــ خخخ 

بعدين يزعل علي ..   :grin: 

*5 - لنفرض ان جوآلكـ كآئن حي .. مآ هي آول كلمهـ ستقولهآ لهـ ؟*



يا المزعج وقت النووم ..  :snooty: 

بس ما عليه ان ما خليتك سايلنت طول الوقت .. 

بهدد ليييش ؟؟

عشان ما يتكبر علي  :hopemy: 


*6 - انت كثير الاتصال ام كثير آرسآل الرسائل ؟*


الاثنين بس اشخاص احب ارسل ليهم .. 

و اشخاص لا اتصل .. 

و  هو ع سبب المزاج و اهميه الموضوع  .. 




*7 - آخر مكالمهـ ( صآدرهـ / مستلمهـ / لم يتم الرد عليهآ ) من اصحآبهآ ؟*

صادره : Lovely صديقتي 

مستلمه : sweet بنت خالتي  

لم يرد عليها : A7medoo ولد خالتي .. 

وكلهم من عشر دقايق .. 

يبون يعرفون شسويت في الامتحان  :dizzy: 



*8 - اكثر شيء بجوالكـ ( صور / بلوتوثآت / رسآئل / ارقآم ) ولمآذا ؟*

اكثر شي نغمااات الصراحه 

و بعدين رسائل 

و ارقام



*9 - ثلاث اعضآء من المنتدى تتمنى وجود ارقآمهم في جوآلكـ / ماذا ستطلق عليهم لقب ؟*

الكل اتمنى يكون عندي ارقامه .. 

و افكوورس لقبه بالمنتدى خلاص صار لاصق فيه .. 

ما في مفر .. 



*10 - تقدر تعيش بدون جوالكـ ..؟*

نوو ..

مستحيل ما اقدر .. 


11/ في آي عمر صـآر لك جوال خـآص *..؟؟*


همممم ..

من صف السادس .. 

يعني تقريبا ست سنين .. 



12/ هل تؤيد استخدام الجوال ممن هم آقل من 11 سنه *..؟؟*


عاادي بس احسه ماله لزمه .. 

يعني قبل يوصل عمره 17 سنه 18 سنه و للحين تصرافته فيه براءه .. 

مو 11 سنه و تلاقيه خلاص يحس روحه كبر .. 


13/ هل آنت من آنصـآر جوالات الكـآميرآ *..؟؟*


ايه عاادي ما فيها شي ..

بس انا كلش ما استخدك كاميرا التلفون .. 

عندي كاميرا ..

و اذا ع كاميرا التلفون حق الاشياء البسيطه و المستعجله بس .. 

14/ اذا ذهبت لمكـآن ممنوع به جوالات الكاميرآ هل تغـآمر وتدخله آو تلتزم بالقوآنين*..؟؟*

 ما في مكان في البحرين ممنوع التلفون .. 

بس لما اسافر المدينه ما احمل معاي الحرم .. 

ما ابي انشغل في شي .. 


15/ مااسم [ ابوك وامك ]في جوالك *..؟؟*

 نبع الحنان امي 

الغالي ابوي 


16/ هل آنت ممن يصرح بالاسمـآء المسجله عندك ولا القـآب* ..؟؟*


عادي يعني .. 

بس احب احط القاب حق الغالين يعني ع حسب الغلاا  .. 

17/ اكتب الرسـآله رقم 5 من الوآرد " والرسـآله رقم 3 من المرسل *..؟؟*

الوارد من عندي ولد خالتي Ahmedoo 

يا اعذب و ارق من الندى عند الاشراق .. 

والطف من النسناس لا سرج ركابه .. 

تدري وش اللي محرق قلبي احراق .. 

انك بعيــــد وحزن الايام غابه  .. 

( كاان في البر و انا ما رحت ) 

الصادره حق ابووي : 

لازلت اعزك و هذا 

( موجز اخباري ) 

وباقي التفاصيل 

( لك وحشه يالغالي ) 

18/ مااسم بلوتوثك *..؟؟*


عنيدهـ 



19/ أصدقائك في النت هل تعطيهم رقمك بعد التعرف عليهم ولا بعد ماتعمل اختبـآرآت وتجـآرب*..؟؟*


عادي لانه عندي رقمين واحد الى الاشخاص يعني عاادين .. 

اللى ما استخدمه وايد يعني .. 

و تلفون الى  اهلي و شويه من ربعي يعرفونه .. 



منقول ..

----------


## عنيده

ايييه و اختار عقبي اميره المرح .. 

للحين اناديها اميره المرح .. 

خلاص تعودت .. 

و ما فيني اغيره خبركم  كبر السن ويش يسوي .. 

ههههااي

تم الاستدعاء .. 

و اتمنى تشرفنا .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
عاد في الجوالات.. ماني تبع تلفونات ولا جوالات  اني ميح وياهم حدي للضروره  :wacko:  الله يسامحكم
وكل واحد كنت اميره و سأبقى اميره << اقول بلا هدره




> 







> *صبآح / مسآء* 
> *مساش الله بالنور والسرور*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *الاتصآلات والارقآم*
> 
> 
> ...





ها خلصت المهمه..اذا لازم اختار احد بعدي .. اختاريه انتين خيه اترك لش المهمه
يعني افراج  :wink: 
موووفقين
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## حساسه بزياده

السلام عليكم  :bigsmile: 
متابعه بصمت ماتكلم إلا للضرروه>> الصمت حكمه وقليل فاعله :amuse: 
عنيده:رسايلچ عجبوني شكلي بنسخهم :weird: 
ما في مكان في البحرين ممنوع التلفون .. 

سوال يشدخ بروحه ^_^
هلا إنتوبالبحرين ماعندكم ممنوع الكاميرا بالزواج ؟!!!!
@_@

----------


## عنيده

السلام عليكم  :bigsmile: 

عليكم السلام يا هلاا .. 

متابعه بصمت ماتكلم إلا للضرروه>> الصمت حكمه وقليل فاعله :amuse: 

عنيده:رسايلچ عجبوني شكلي بنسخهم :weird: 

حلااااالج 

ما في مكان في البحرين ممنوع التلفون .. 

سوال يشدخ بروحه ^_^
هلا إنتوبالبحرين ماعندكم ممنوع الكاميرا بالزواج ؟!!!!
@_@

ساعات يكتبون في الدعوه ممنوع الكاميرا .. 

بس ما  يفتشون ..

و ما يهتمون يعني .. 

اذا شافوا وحده مطلعه كاميرا او تلفون فيه كاميرا عاادي ..

----------


## عنيده

تم استدعاء hope ..

يعطيكم العافيه .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة... 


عنيدة ...ياحبابة ...ممثلة الدور عدل... مسوية ماتدري عن الاستضافة  :toung:  



يا المزعج وقت النووم ..  :snooty:  
بس ما عليه ان ما خليتك سايلنت طول الوقت ..  
بهدد ليييش ؟؟ 
عشان ما يتكبر علي  :hopemy:  
خفيفة دم اجابتك.... :) 




برنسيسة غناتي الله يعينش على الامتحانات ويوفقكم يارب... 
شكلك حتى ماتهنيتي بالاجابات على راحتك ... 

*الله يدوم الهداوه ويريح بالي مثل ما هو مرتاح بالك*  :toung:  




ياالله يسعدكم ضحكتوني  :toung:  





يعطيكم العافية يااارب...ع الاجابات الحلوة :) 


ننتظر hope مُحاطة بذكر المصطفى وآله والصلوات... 


موفقين 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## حائر الحسيني

*والله شي حلو*

----------


## عنيده

يعطيكم العافيه لكل من مر من هنا .. 

و نشر عبيره و رائحه طيبه  .. 

موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

صباح السكر و الحلو و القشطه .. 

مع انتظار المشرفه الغاليه hope ..

تم استدعاء اخوي الناري .. 

نتظرك اخوي و لا تنسى تختار بعدك عضو .. 

موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

مساء النوور .. 

حتى لا يكسل الموضوع .. 

تم ااستدعاء مووني .. 

اتمنى تشرفنا و الله  .. 

و احنا بالانتظار الجميع .. 

و لا تنسين اختاري بعدك عضو مووني .. 

موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

شفيهم الاعضاء مكسلين .. 

كلهم عليهم غرااامه .. 

سيتم استدعاء ورده محمديه .. 

يعطيكم العافيه .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة...


وحشني الموضوع :)


فعلاً صابه ركود شويات..يمكن البعض قل تواجده بالمنتدى فماقدر يدخل ويلبي الاستضافة ...


بس للحين ننتظر وإن شاء الله يحضروا قريب .....احنا بانتظار الجميع...


وننتظر معاهم وردة محمدية ..مُحاطين بتحفة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..


يعطيك العافية غناتي عنيدة ..


دعواتي تتقاطر لأجلكم..


موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *صبآح / مسآء* 
> مساء النور والسرور 
> 
> *الاتصآلات والارقآم*
> 
> 
> 
> *عفوآآ تمـ آلقآء القبض عليكـ انت وجوآلكـ ...* 
> *عذرآآ .. انت مطلـــوب لتحقيق ...*
> ...




مشكوره غناتي عنوده على الدعوه الحلوه 

استمتعت معاك 

ارق التحايا واعذبها لكم احبتي :)

----------


## عنيده

يعطيج ربي الف عافيه ورده .. 

اجابات و لا اروع .. 

يا ريت ترجعين تختارين لينا عضو .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

تم اختيار مواليه حيدر .. 
اتمنى تشرفنا في اسرع وقت .. 
و تم الاستدعاء .. 
موفقين ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 

يالله إنك تحييهن ... 



وردة حلوييين اجاباتش غناتيييي 


هذي جربتها في المدينه ..صرت كل يوم احطه بجيبي واقرأ ((وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون))وادخل فيه سلاماً امنون  :bigsmile:  ..
كل يوم ادخل من باب الامام علي (ع) ويفتشوني وما ينتبهو اليه 
داك اليوم دخلت من باب عمر ماادري منهو  :notrust: 
المهم انتبهت اله الا هي تقولي برى ممنوع ممنوع  :help: 
والله واخدت لي لفه ودخلت من باب الامام ولا من شاف ولا من درى  :kaseh:  

وهنا موتيني ضحك ههههه سلام الله عليك ياأميري ياعلي من مثلك ياعلي....!! 


يعطيك العافية غناتي وربي يخلي لك جوالك الغالي :) 

عنووودة حبابة ..عساك ع القوة خية ... 
بانتظار الغالية موالية  
ومن حولها تحفة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ward roza <3

هههههه استضافات حلووة\

ومسابقة احلى 


شكر لـ الاعضاء ولصاحبة الموضوع الغالية عنوووده

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بصراحه الموضووع روووووعه 
قريت كل الردود وعجبني مرره 
يسلمو خيتو عنوده 
وان شاء الله الحق على الباقي 
تحياتـيـ ..

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

موضوع رووعة وكيوت عنيدة ,,
واجابات لناسات فنتاستك ,,,

----------


## كبرياء

*أيش هذآ التجمع العظيم ؟ < شتبين ؟*
*لي عودآت ..!*
*سلآإم ..}*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مــوضوع ش ـيق =)
بس بقول لكم بما اني اخت hope 
فهي مآآتدخل المنتدى 
غيروها =)

----------


## عنيده

يعطيكم ربي الف الف عافيه ع المرور المميز .. 

وبما انك الاخت هوبي لم تحضر بنورط اختها في الموضوع .. 
اسوره حياج .. 
موفقين لكل خير .. 
تواصلوا معانا ..

----------


## أموله

موضوع حلو .~! 
يسلمو ~

----------


## عنيده

تسلمي خيتو .. 

تابعي ويانا .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
اممم كأن الأعضاء تأخروا شويات..!!
خلاص بما إن عنيدة الله يذكرها بالخير ويرجعها بالسلامة ان شاء الله ..مأمنتنا على مواضيعها بغيابها ...
راح نبقى بطور الانتظار وبنفس الوقت راح نختار عضو جديد حد مايجوا البقية ان شاء الله 

راح نختار نهضة إحساس :) وبدورها تختار عضووو بعدها...

تم استدعاءها ...

نستقبلها بتحفة الصلوات على محمد وآل محمد..


وبانتظار الجميع........

موفقين ..
دمتم بعين الاله...

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صبآح / مسآء* 
> *صباح الخيرات والليرات*
> 
> 
> *الاتصآلات والارقآم* 
> 
> 
> 
> *عفوآآ تمـ آلقآء القبض عليكـ انت وجوآلكـ ...* 
> ...



*موضوع جدا رائع عنود الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*ومشكورة حبيبتي دموع على الإستضافة ما ادري القبض اقصد*
*عطاكم ربي الف عافية*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عفر نسيت اختار بعدي*
*امممممم*
*عفر كلهم جبتوهم*
*بختار القمر دمعة طفلة يتمية*
*ان شاءالله تقدر ترد*
*خالص تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..



17/ اكتب الرسـآله رقم 5 من الوآرد " والرسـآله رقم 3 من المرسل *..؟؟*
*من زمان ما رسلت رسايل* 
*والرسالة الي وصلتني اخر شي كانت من الجوال اشترك في مادري ويشو*
*ونرسل لك مادري ويشو*
*يفكرونا على طول بنتابعهم خخخخ* 




ههههههههه اي والله مصدقين حالهم فاضيين بس نرسل  :toung: 

وكان زين لو نفوز بالنهاية يِخلّوا ويملّوا على الفاضي>>عامية بحتة   :weird: 





18/ مااسم بلوتوثك *..؟؟*
*شجرة طوبى* 


ماشاء الله اسم بلوتوثك مميز....لفتني كثير..عوافي عليك يارب...




نهوض حبيبتي اجاباتك حلوييين مرررة ...

 يعطيك العافية على هالحضور الخفيف دم مثلك...وربي يخلي لك جوالك دوم  :)


بانتظار دموووعة ..


جاري استدعاءها ...محفوفة بترتيلة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...


موفقين ...

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*نبدأ بتحقيق :*
... ياهلااا فيكم غناتي
تسلمين عنيده على هيك طرح...






1 - جوآلكـ ... ماذآ يعني لكـ ؟
جوالي همزه وصل...






*2 - كل شيء في حياتنا لهـ اسم / ماذآ ستسمي جوآلكـ ؟*
جوالي البيبي حقي هههه وين مااروح معاي






*3 - خط جوالكـ ينتمي لأي قبيله ( اقصد شركهـ اتصال ) ؟*
الاتصالات السعوديه سوا






*4 - سهل / صعب .. عليكـ استبدال جوالكـ بغيرهـ ؟*
استبدال الجوال عادي لكن الرقم صعب جدااااا بعد...






*5 - لنفرض ان جوآلكـ كآئن حي .. مآ هي آول كلمهـ ستقولهآ لهـ ؟*
اممم مافي بالي شي يمكن مااقول له شي ههههه







*6 - انت كثير الاتصال ام كثير آرسآل الرسائل ؟*
الاتصال ...<<<كانت كله تكلم هههه








*7 - آخر مكالمهـ ( صآدرهـ / مستلمهـ / لم يتم الرد عليهآ ) من اصحآبهآ ؟*
صادره الى اختي سي يؤ
مستلمه من اختي الحساسه
لم يتم الرد عليها من اختاً لم تلدها امـــي 








*8 - اكثر شيء بجوالكـ ( صور / بلوتوثآت / رسآئل / ارقآم ) ولمآذا ؟*
اكثر شي في جوالي الصوتيات عندي وااااااايد...
لماذا...؟ لاني احب اسمع واحفظ






*9 - ثلاث اعضآء من المنتدى تتمنى وجود ارقآمهم في جوآلكـ / ماذا ستطلق عليهم لقب ؟*
اممم ابصراحه كل الاعضاء حبايب قلبي ^ ؟ ^






*10 - تقدر تعيش بدون جوالكـ ..؟*
ابصراحه لاااا هههه لانه اذا اذا جيت انام لازم يكون جبني


11/ في آي عمر صـآر لك جوال خـآص *..؟؟*
اممم في عمر 17 سنه تقريباً





12/ هل تؤيد استخدام الجوال ممن هم آقل من 11 سنه *..؟؟*
في الزمان هذا لاااااااااا وبشده




13/ هل آنت من آنصـآر جوالات الكـآميرآ *..؟؟*
كل شي له شي من انصاره في الشي الزينه بس




14/ اذا ذهبت لمكـآن ممنوع به جوالات الكاميرآ هل تغـآمر وتدخله آو تلتزم بالقوآنين*..؟؟*
ههههههههههه ايييي اسويها خصوصا اذا راحت المدينه مافيه امل
ماادخل الحرم بجوالي لو ويش يصير  




15/ مااسم [ ابوك وامك ]في جوالك *..؟؟*
اسم ابوي إليــــك حبي
اسم أمي أمي الحنــــون




16/ هل آنت ممن يصرح بالاسمـآء المسجله عندك ولا القـآب* ..؟؟*
مو كلهم البعض منهم فقط




17/ اكتب الرسـآله رقم 5 من الوآرد " والرسـآله رقم 3 من المرسل *..؟؟*
الرساله الوارد 
سلام 
عظم الله أجركم والله يصبر قلوبكم
للفقيده الرحمه والمغفره ولكم الأجر والثواب 
في الجنه مه اجدادها ان شاءالله
وآخر الأحزان يارب
(الرساله المرسله)
اهلين قلبوه اسفه خلعتش طبعا دريتي امي
ماتت الفاتحه في....


18/ مااسم بلوتوثك *..؟؟*
دمعة طفله يتيمه





19/ أصدقائك في النت هل تعطيهم رقمك بعد التعرف عليهم ولا بعد ماتعمل اختبـآرآت وتجـآرب*..؟؟*
في النت مره وحده خخخخ
اذا تعرفت الى احد من النت بعدين باقول ليكم ويش يصير معاي... 
الف شكر الى غاليتي نهوض على اختيرتها لي 
والف شكر الى دموع على الاستدعاء
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اختار بعدي صانع الخبز...

----------


## الفجر 110

اولا شكرا أختي عنيده على الموضوع الحلو والاكشن في المنتدى  
علشان يكسر الروتين 
ثاني شي حرام عليك اختي دمعة طفله يتيمه على هالتوريطه كنج تدري اني جداً مشغول وشكلي ابدفع الغرامة مو بس موضوع واحد يمكن بحث تخرج ههههههه 
على العموم احاول الليلة انهي الواجب : اني معكم من المنتظرين  
تحياتي للجميع وبالتوفيق  
انتظرو الاجابات الخطيرة  
فاصل ونواصل لا تروحوا بعيد ارجوكم ورحم الله والديكم

----------


## الفجر 110

> *صبآح / مسآء*  
> صباح المولدي النبوي الشريف ونوره الوضاء علينا وعليكم جميعاً
> 
> 
> 
> *الاتصآلات والارقآم*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 
تحياتي  لك اختي عنيده على هالتوريطه وهالفضائح 

اقصد هالمتعه  الجميلة والله يعطيك العافية 


وانا ارشح الاخت " نسيم الذكريات "

----------


## عنيده

اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد . 

ماادري شقول الصراحه .. 

دمعه ع السطور وفت و كفت الصراحه .. 

يعطيج ربي الف الف عافيه .. 

و خلاص الموضوع صار موضوع .. 

توعديني انه تعاملين كانه موضوعج .. 

الى الامام دوما .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

_اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .._ 

_اشكر كلمن لبى الدعوه .._ 

_وجاوب ع المووضوع .._ 

_و شكر خاص الى دمعه ع السطور .._ 

_و تم استدعااء نسيم الذكريات .._ 

_اتمنى تشرفنا في اسرع وقت .._ 

_و لا تنسى تختار بعدها .._ 

_الى الامام دوماا .._ 

_موفق لكل خير .._

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أولا الشكر لك عنودة وتقبل الله منك صالح*
*الأعمال والحمدلله على السلامة ...*
*وثانياً تسلم خيي صانع على الترشيح مع إنك وهقتني ههه ..* 
*إن شاء الله ماأكون تأخرت تفضلو إجاباتي ..* 

*صبآح / مسآء* 

صباااح الخير والسرور 

*الاتصآلات والارقآم*




*عفوآآ تمـ آلقآء القبض عليكـ انت وجوآلكـ ...* 
*عذرآآ .. انت مطلـــوب لتحقيق ...*


تحقيق مرررة وحدة يااجميل الستر .. 

*لديكـ .. مهله للأجابهـ يومآن فقط* 
*.. اي عضو يتآخر عليهـ دفع غرآآمهـ وهي :*


*الحمدلله ماتأخرة وعدينا مرحلة دفع الغرامااات* 

*( موضوع جديد في هالقسم/ ) لا هنتم* 





*نبدأ بتحقيق :* 
*بسم الله نبدأ وعلى بركة الله*  




1 - جوآلكـ ... ماذآ يعني لكـ ؟
يعني لي نصف الحياة لأتواصل مع أقرب الناس على قلبي في حالة البعد والقرب.. 




*2 - كل شيء في حياتنا لهـ اسم / ماذآ ستسمي جوآلكـ ؟*
*اممم مافكرة أسميه غير جوالي*  




*3 - خط جوالكـ ينتمي لأي قبيله ( اقصد شركهـ اتصال ) ؟*
*قبيلة سوا* 




*4 - سهل / صعب .. عليكـ استبدال جوالكـ بغيرهـ ؟*
*صعب أستبدله إلا إدا إنتهى عمره الإفتراضي..* 




*5 - لنفرض ان جوآلكـ كآئن حي .. مآ هي آول كلمهـ ستقولهآ لهـ ؟*
*أنت جزء مني ..* 





*6 - انت كثير الاتصال ام كثير آرسآل الرسائل ؟*
*الرسائل أكثر..* 






*7 - آخر مكالمهـ ( صآدرهـ / مستلمهـ / لم يتم الرد عليهآ ) من اصحآبهآ ؟*
*صادرة/ إحدى صديقاتي*
*مستلمة / مرت أخوي*
*لم يرد عليها / وحدة من البنات*  




*8 - اكثر شيء بجوالكـ ( صور / بلوتوثآت / رسآئل / ارقآم ) ولمآذا ؟*
*رسائل وصور* 




*9 - ثلاث اعضآء من المنتدى تتمنى وجود ارقآمهم في جوآلكـ / ماذا ستطلق عليهم لقب ؟*
*ثلاث بس لا أني طماعة أتمنى أكثر هههههههههههههه*
*بس مايعلمو بالأسماااء*  




*10 - تقدر تعيش بدون جوالكـ ..؟*
*أتوقع ماأقدر أعيش بدونه ..* 


11/ في آي عمر صـآر لك جوال خـآص *..؟؟*
*أول سنة جامعة*  




12/ هل تؤيد استخدام الجوال ممن هم آقل من 11 سنه *..؟؟*
*لا أأيد بس ألحين مانقدر نقول إلى إلي فهالسن*
*لاتأخد جوال الزمن تغير مو مثل قبل ..* 



13/ هل آنت من آنصـآر جوالات الكـآميرآ *..؟؟*
*نعم في بعض المواقف ماتنعاد ولا تتكرر*
*فلا بد إنها تلتقط ..* 



14/ اذا ذهبت لمكـآن ممنوع به جوالات الكاميرآ هل تغـآمر وتدخله آو تلتزم بالقوآنين*..؟؟*
*ألتزم بالقوانين ..* 



15/ مااسم [ ابوك وامك ]في جوالك *..؟؟*


*أبوي / عزيز الروح*
*أمي /الدرة الثمينة*  




16/ هل آنت ممن يصرح بالاسمـآء المسجله عندك ولا القـآب* ..؟؟*
*الأغلب ألقاب نادر ماأصرح بالأسماء..* 



17/ اكتب الرسـآله رقم 5 من الوآرد " والرسـآله رقم 3 من المرسل *..؟؟**ضروري الخامسة والثالثة ويش هالإحراج عاد ههههههههههه*
*خاصين جدا* 




18/ مااسم بلوتوثك *..؟؟*
*تكفيني الغربة* 




19/ أصدقائك في النت هل تعطيهم رقمك بعد التعرف عليهم ولا بعد ماتعمل اختبـآرآت وتجـآرب*..؟؟*
*تعارفي من غير النت وإدا حصل أثق فيهم بالأول بعدين يصير خير ..* 




يسلمووو عنود على التحقيق الكشخة وإنجي إلى المرحلة الأصعب 
إختيار عضو بعدي ..
أختار الأخ نبراس أو شاطئ الجراح ..
وبالتوفيق للجميع..

----------


## عنيده

_هلا و الله خيتو  .._ 

_اجابات و لا اروع  .._ 

_يعطيج العافيه  .._ 

_نبراس مرحب فيه في اي وقت يقدر .._ 

_و سيتم استدعاء شاطى الجراح .._ 

_موفقه .._

----------


## عنيده

تم استدعاء شاطى الاحزان .. 

في الانتظااار .. 

موفق ..

----------

